# Pine Hill Lakes June 2-4 (SW Ohio CAG Fish-In)



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

*CAG Ohio Southwest Carp-In
Ohios premier mirror carp water
Pine Hill Lakes
Mason, Ohio*

*
DATES:* 3:00PM June 2 to 3:00PM June 4, 2006 (Night fishing has been authorized)

*Weekend Prizes (3pm June 2 - 3pm June 4):*
- Largest Carp of the event - Rodpod and alarm package (Resistance Tackle), 3 pounds of boilies and a Red Demon Bait T-shirt (Red Demon Bait)
- Second Largest Carp of the event - Pair of banksticks and alarms (Specialist Tackle), 2 pounds of boilies (Red Demon Bait)
- Gardner Tackle raffle - We will have a table of bits from Gardner that we will raffle off at the cookout on Saturday (around 4pm)

*Big Fish Side Pots:*
This will be on Saturday from 8am to 4pm. This is not affiliated with CAG and is intended to spur interest and encourage people to come even if for one day.
- $5 entry for Largest Common Carp
- $5 entry for Largest Mirror Carp

*
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:*


VENUE INFO: Pine Hill Lakes is a City on Mason Park. Nestle in the northeast Cincinnati suburb of Mason lies one of the best opportunities in the state to catch large mirror carp. These rare fish cannot be found just aware, but a small population of large fish has learned to thrive in these beautiful small ponds. We have been granted the rare privilege to fish around the clock at this event. So, dont miss this opportunity of catching large pre-spawn mirror carp.

Check this link for information on the park, regulations, and fees. Currently it is $7 per calendar day to fish, * but we have arrange for a special discount with the city. It will be $7 to fish the entire weekend. I believe that we will have the passes available on the bank to sell so come to the park first.* OHIO FISHING LICENSES ARE NEITHER REQUIRED NOR VALID AT THIS PARK, which is maintained by the City of Mason. Only 2 rods per person may be used with hooks on them. A 3rd, 4th, etc. rod may be used for spodding, marking, etc.

LODGING: If you want to stay in a motel; there are several in the Mason, Ohio area within 5 miles of the park. Just do a search for Mason, Ohio or Paramounts Kings Island.

We will be having a traditional bank side cookout on Saturday, June 3, 2006. Feel free to add to this cookout to make this cookout great as usual! Contact me at [email protected] if you intend to bring anything and I will add it to the list.


*Driving Directions:* 211 Kings Mills Road, Mason, OH 45040
From Cincinnati: Take I-71 north to OH-741 exit 25. Turn left onto OH-741. Turn left onto Kings Mills Rd. The park will be on the left about 1.3 miles down the road.

From Columbus/Cleveland: Take I-71 south to OH-741 exit 25. Turn right onto OH-741. Turn left onto Kings Mills Rd. The park will be on the left about 1.3 miles down the road.

From Dayton/Toledo: Take I-75 south to Tylersville Rd exit 22. Turn left onto Tylersville Rd. Turn left onto US-42. Turn right onto Kings Mills Rd. The park will be on the right about 0.4 miles down the road.


*SEE YOU ON THE BANK....*

Also, Red Demon Bait will be sponsoring this event and be on site.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Red Demon Bait has agreed to donate two prizes for this event.

- Largest mirror carp caught - 3 pounds of boilies
- Largest carp caught - 5 pounds of boilies and a Red Demon Bait T-shirt


This is approaching fast. Don't miss the oppurtunity to fish this venue for 48 hours. Mirrors and commons well 20 pounds have been caught by yours truly over the past year.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishing just got cheaper...

The city has agreed to let anyone fishing this June 2-4 pay for only one day pass. This means it will be $7 to fish Friday through Sunday. Out of staters should note that this is less than it would be for an Ohio fishing license over the same period (Ohio licenses are not required nor valid here).

Don't miss the oppurtunity to fish 48+ hours straight for some of the biggest mirror carp in Ohio on a water that is normal only open for daytime use.

I believe Rod Mills will have passes available at the park. So just look for the guy with way to much carp gear on the bank.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I updated the first post with info on weekend prizes and the big fish sidepot for saturday. I expect a 20+ mirror to take the event. We still need stuff for the cookout on saturday, but don't let that prevent you from coming to chow down. The weather is looking nice for the event with temps temps in the mid to upper 70s in the day and mid50s at night.

Here is an aerial photo of the ponds and swims.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I may stop by on Saturday and talk to the people that are fishing. If I do fish, it will probably be early in the morning on Sunday.

How many people are coming?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

It looks like it is around 10 right now, but who knows what will end up happening. Ak will be there and he is well worth the trip.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

a little change in my plans.. i will be leaving here as soon as i get my package from fed ex..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

when are you expecting the new toys? You might be able to get your first mirror on them at PH.

So who wants in on the side pot?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

my first package should arrive on friday.. i hope its early on in the day myself, but who knows when they will actually show up.. my other package should be in early next week..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

So what new gear will we be checking out on Friday?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

some Solar stuff..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> some Solar stuff..


Some Solar stuff? What did you get besides the Worldwide pod and Global Conversion Kit?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

a set of buzzbar.. other than that, that's it..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I thought my order would be here today...called Paul...he said it will arrive tomorrow. A better carping net will be the next purchase....they also work great for catching shad, right Ak


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well i be darn.. my order from paul will arrive tomorrow as well..  i maybe running a little late getting there..
BB.. yeah.. those shad left some knarly funk on my net..  oh.. and you guys should see my latest addition.. no carp are safe now..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I haven't seen your catty....


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

cool doood..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

gilbert and rick(with his son in tow), along with jamal from KY are coming over..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

finally a decent SW carp-in. Let's hope we don't have a repeat of the Stonelick incident.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

What's the "Stonelick Incident"?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

5 days of non stop rain...lol


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

And Ak was the only one to catch carp. All 20+ others blanked


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

John are you going to stop by. I know you will be busy tomorrow.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

THIS JUST IN:
You will be able to drive to your swim to unload gear. Find Rod or myself at the picnic shelter for the gate remote. Please drive slowly and be courteous to others on the trail.

Also, the discounted fishing passes can be pruchased from Rod or myself. You can also sign-up for the Big Fish Pots at the same time (these run from 8am to 4pm on Saturday).


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

If I get there at like 11pm tonight will I be able to get in?

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yep.. you can get in..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The pond is in good shape. There have been quite a few fish lost, but nothing landed from the bigger pond yet. Rod and I have been into some small fish on the smaller pond.

You will be able to get in whenever you arrive. Find Rod or I at the picnic shelter and we will give you the remote to open the gate so you can drive in to drop off your gear.

There are around 15 people already there. I gotta get back there now...


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh... and camping on the bank is cool too.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The southwest Ohio fish-in was a unique event not without some downfalls. Variable weather conditions coupled with a small head of carp in a small water produced difficult fishing.

Pine Hill Lakes is a small city park Mason, Ohio that we were lucky enough to receive the opportunity to fish for 48 hours straight. The two small ponds in this park provide a great opportunity to introduce the many park visitors to the excitement of carp angling. The larger of these ponds holds a high percentage of mirror carp and has a few long commons that fall into the 18-22 pound range. The smaller pond has been relatively under fished, prior to the event, and produced some interesting small specimens. I believe that these small picturesque waters provide some of the opportunities for mirror carp in Ohio. Unfortunately, things didnt go quite as well as we had hoped during the event.

Rod and I arrived at the park early Friday afternoon. The weather from the past day had been rainy and rapidly cooling. We arrived to soggy banks, and temps that were down 15 degrees from the previous few days. The water was also up about 9 to 12 inches and much cooler than earlier in the week. Luckily weather had stabilized by Friday evening and the rain was gone, but the cool weather decided to stick around for the event. Needless to say, we were a bit nervous about these conditions.

Since Rod and I were hosting the event, we decided to setup on the smaller pond. This pond has had relatively little pressure for carp and only small fish have been banked. We hoped to give the water a thorough test and to let our guests have the larger pond to themselves for an attempt at the large mirrors. Our edginess did ease a bit as Rod landed the first few carp of the event before 6pm, as our guests began to arrive from Indiana, Kentucky and central Ohio.

Rod with a ghosty?









Rod with a low double from the small pond:









Our first guests to arrive are new to our group and this was there first CAG fish-in. Gary, Andy and Matt made a wise choice by fishing the upper end of the larger pond where the feeder creek pours in. This would prove to be the best spot for producing the quality fish of the weekend.

These guys did quite well the first night with just about all the action coming from their swim. Gary managed to bank a 22 pound 8 ounce common that is the current leader for the 2006 Ohio Carp King award. Andy didnt do to bad either, though he did lose a rod to the carp gods that night. Andy landed the only mirror of the event that went somewhere around 17 pounds Friday night. Their spot would produce a couple more fish Saturday night, while everyone else blanked on the larger lake.

Gary with the 22.5:










Andy with Marley the mirror carp:










Saturday, Ak, Rick, David, and Dzamal, decided to make the move to the slightly more active small pond so that they didnt have to make the trip back home smelling of skunk. This proved to be a wise choice, but fish were still on the small side. Ak, did manage to catch what appears to be a hybrid. The smaller pond is starting to produce some intriguing fish, although small.

Ak with a hybrid?

















Dzamal with a small one:









That about does it for the fishing action of the weekend. Thankfully we had some great food and prizes to hand out to everyone that attended on Saturday. Many thanks go out to Resistance Tackle, Red Demon Bait Company, Gardner Tackle (thanks Keith), Big Carp Tackle, and Westside Bait for the many donations that were spread amongst the attendees. Even those who decided to go for the big fish the entire weekend, only to catch nothing, did not leave empty handed.

All in all, it was an unproductive event, as far as numbers, but we did manage to up the ante for the rest of the 2006 Ohio CAG events with a long 22 pound 8 ounce common. I would like to thank the 20+ attendees that came and I hope to see you on the bank later in the year. I thoroughly enjoyed the time spent on the bank, even though the action was slow, and there is no better company on the bank than other carp anglers.

Lastly, I would like to thank Mark and Angie from the City of Mason for allowing our group the opportunity to fish this beautiful fishery. Thanks so much for all the help and accommodations that you made for the Carp Anglers Group.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak's new gear on a foggy Saturday morning:









Rod with a twofer saturday night:

















Ak, half awake, with a Sunday morning special:









The sequence of events for my last fish sunday afternoon:

























And the shot that Rod and Gary would demand I post anyway:









Some more natural shots

















Rod's Gear


----------

